# Door Dash, the new dilemma with the new pay scale.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So with the new pay scale we know we will now get some pretty low offers in the $2 to $3.50 range. Conventional wisdom is that all offers below a certain amount you decline. On weekends I have been declining ALL offers under $6 and during the week under $5.

Last night I was in the mood to do a little experimenting. I got an offer at $3.06 which normally would be an automatic decline but as an experiment I took it since it was real close. A quick delivery with no tip on the app but when I dropped it off the guy gave me a $5 cash tip. That turned a loser into a winner. A little later I got another $3.06 offer and it was close so I took it. Quick drop off and again the lady gave me a $5 cash trip. Those 2 quick trips gave me $16 I normally would have declined.

Going to really have to think of my strategy now. I don't want to get stuck with a lot of crap orders where people don't tip but sometimes the gamble pays off, there is just no way to know when it will and when it won't. I think for now on busy days I will stick with the sure thing and decline under $6 but when it's slower I'm going to have to figure out which ones might be worth the gamble based on location and restaurant customer type. (NO FAST FOOD)!


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

I think you did the right thing by only taking the gamble on those offers since they were short distances. I may have to try this myself when I'm not getting anything from GH.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Seamus said:


> So with the new pay scale we know we will now get some pretty low offers in the $2 to $3.50 range. Conventional wisdom is that all offers below a certain amount you decline. On weekends I have been declining ALL offers under $6 and during the week under $5.
> 
> Last night I was in the mood to do a little experimenting. I got an offer at $3.06 which normally would be an automatic decline but as an experiment I took it since it was real close. A quick delivery with no tip on the app but when I dropped it off the guy gave me a $5 cash tip. That turned a loser into a winner. A little later I got another $3.06 offer and it was close so I took it. Quick drop off and again the lady gave me a $5 cash trip. Those 2 quick trips gave me $16 I normally would have declined.
> 
> Going to really have to think of my strategy now. I don't want to get stuck with a lot of crap orders where people don't tip but sometimes the gamble pays off, there is just no way to know when it will and when it won't. I think for now on busy days I will stick with the sure thing and decline under $6 but when it's slower I'm going to have to figure out which ones might be worth the gamble based on location and restaurant customer type. (NO FAST FOOD)!


Glad that worked out for you, I had the same thought process and got nothing but a few cheap asses that gave no tip. Now, if you don't meet my threshold for pay you don't get a delivery from part-timer...


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't do DD or GH, only Postmates as a filler between Uber rides, and even then very rarely. 

I did figure out long ago to only accept deliveries from restaurants where customers would expect to tip if they went to the restaurant to eat. 
The one fast food exception seems to be Chipotle....I usually get a tip on those deliveries


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Well doordash did it to themselves by stealing tips in the 1st place and now some customers only tip in cash but they didnt get the memo that doordash doesnt steal tips anymore.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Seamus said:


> So with the new pay scale we know we will now get some pretty low offers in the $2 to $3.50 range. Conventional wisdom is that all offers below a certain amount you decline. On weekends I have been declining ALL offers under $6 and during the week under $5.





Uber1111uber said:


> Well doordash did it to themselves by stealing tips in the 1st place and now some customers only tip in cash but they didnt get the memo that doordash doesnt steal tips anymore.


Yes, definitely finding so far that many of these low DD offers are code for: no online tip included, customer will tip cash.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ChinatownJake said:


> Yes, definitely finding so far that many of these low DD offers are code for: no online tip included, customer will tip cash.


Yeah well I personally ain't t taking the chance of getting $0 tip on a $2 order, all you ants can knock yourselves out chasing those unicorns.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

The more I see 2.00 offers the more I understand why DD changed the pay model. Over 60% of the offers I receive are less than 3.50 so DD would have been subsidizing those. That would get expensive real quick having to pay an additional 2-3.5 minimum for a guarantee. I say let the non tippers with 2.00 (my number is under 7.00) offers wait.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Yes, definitely finding so far that many of these low DD offers are code for: no online tip included, customer will tip cash.


Def not my experience. I thought that might be the case as well, but no, just cheap ass bastards not tipping. Tested it with just a few, but that was enough for me. 100% of my dataset did not tip, leading me to believe that all sub $6-$7 orders were non tipping orders.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

It's tough. But I just can't accept a $2.18 delivery. if I don't know I'm going to get the tip...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber1111uber said:


> Well doordash did it to themselves by stealing tips in the 1st place and now some customers only tip in cash but they didnt get the memo that doordash doesnt steal tips anymore.


This is definitely an issue. But the people who purposely started tipping cash will eventually find out that that isn't the best for them anymore and will go back to tipping in the app.

I think at some point DD will stop showing the tip because there'll come a time when $2.00 trips from McDonald's will almost always get delivered (if at all) cold by a new driver. Everyone else will simply ignore them.


----------



## spoonhonda (Oct 5, 2019)

My take on it is that this new pay model is heavy dependent on if the costumers in a specific area or region have a tipping culture or not. For example I'm pretty sure that DD drivers are making out like bandits in wealthy places like Beverly Hills but the drivers out in the ghettos are barely scraping by because no one can and wants to tip there. If a customer is of the tipping type they will tip on or off the app, but they will tip if the driver does well. 

I've had a lot of orders where the customers tipped some on the app and then tipped more after I arrived. They are usually in wealthier neighborhoods. I've done 963 deliveries with DD so far if you're wandering.

In my opinion this new pay model would work well enough if DD would raise the minimum from $2 to something around $5.5 to $6.5 regardless of tip amount, distance and "desirability" of the restaurant. 

Another issue is that when a driver gets paid less (e.g. $2) it is demoralizing to them and they don't care as much about trying to do a good job. From what I've been hearing from other Dashers (myself included) is that our Customer Rating has steadily gone down since this new pay model had gone into effect. This could be because of our bummed out attitudes causing us to not put more effort into checking for missing items. Also it will cause us to give off a sour vibe "screw you" vibe when delivering to the customer. Another reason for our falling Customer Rating could also be that non-tipping customers are not getting their orders accepted right away by Dashers (causing them to arrive later).


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

spoonhonda said:


> Another issue is that when a driver gets paid less (e.g. $2) it is demoralizing to them and they don't care as much about trying to do a good job. From what I've been hearing from other Dashers (myself included) is that our Customer Rating has steadily gone down since this new pay model had gone into effect. This could be because of our bummed out attitudes causing us to not put more effort into checking for missing items. Also it will cause us to give off a sour vibe "screw you" vibe when delivering to the customer


First and foremost EVERYONE should be declining those demoralizing $2 offers. If you're accepting those then that's on you. I'm not gonna tell you how to run your business but if you're accepting anything lower than $6, you can expect the results you're getting.
The other issue with accepting that garbage is DD will say, "hey we're getting food delivered for $2 bucks, no need to pay more if we don't have to". 
DON'T DO IT!!!
Tell every DD driver you see, STOP ACCEPTING garbage offers lol SERIOUSLY


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> First and foremost EVERYONE should be declining those demoralizing $2 offers. If you're accepting those then that's on you. I'm not gonna tell you how to run your business but if you're accepting anything lower than $6, you can expect the results you're getting.
> The other issue with accepting that garbage is DD will say, "hey we're getting food delivered for $2 bucks, no need to pay more if we don't have to".
> DON'T DO IT!!!
> Tell every DD driver you see, STOP ACCEPTING garbage offers lol SERIOUSLY


You said it better then I would have LOL.


----------



## spoonhonda (Oct 5, 2019)

Yup I've been trying to tell other DoorDashers to not accept the low $ orders too. Problem is the new Dashers don't know any difference and think, "I guess $2 bucks isn't super bad if the distance is not too far" they don't know any difference and don't understand that they are screwing themselves and everyone else (accept for DD and the stingy customer)


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

You guys can do whatever you want but youre gonna have to do 50 deliveries just to make $100, no way youre going to want to do 50 deliveres every day just to make 24k, get outta here. I only do $10 that way i only have to do 10.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So with the new pay scale we know we will now get some pretty low offers in the $2 to $3.50 range. Conventional wisdom is that all offers below a certain amount you decline. On weekends I have been declining ALL offers under $6 and during the week under $5.
> 
> Last night I was in the mood to do a little experimenting. I got an offer at $3.06 which normally would be an automatic decline but as an experiment I took it since it was real close. A quick delivery with no tip on the app but when I dropped it off the guy gave me a $5 cash tip. That turned a loser into a winner. A little later I got another $3.06 offer and it was close so I took it. Quick drop off and again the lady gave me a $5 cash trip. Those 2 quick trips gave me $16 I normally would have declined.
> 
> Going to really have to think of my strategy now. I don't want to get stuck with a lot of crap orders where people don't tip but sometimes the gamble pays off, there is just no way to know when it will and when it won't. I think for now on busy days I will stick with the sure thing and decline under $6 but when it's slower I'm going to have to figure out which ones might be worth the gamble based on location and restaurant customer type. (NO FAST FOOD)!


If you decline a $2.00 delivery you rating get penalized for it. ☹ I had to deliver to Home Depot and go inside the store and still no cash tip. $2.00 flat fee ?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

DD offered me an extra $30 if I complete 20 deliveries by 11/1. The catch is I have to be at 30% acceptance. I haven't been over 15% in months. It would have to be an extra $80 for me to consider changing my behavior.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> If you decline a $2.00 delivery you rating get penalized for it. ☹ I had to deliver to Home Depot and go inside the store and still no cash tip. $2.00 flat fee ?


My acceptance rate is 23% currently, show me proof where you get penalized?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Seamus said:


> So with the new pay scale we know we will now get some pretty low offers in the $2 to $3.50 range. Conventional wisdom is that all offers below a certain amount you decline. On weekends I have been declining ALL offers under $6 and during the week under $5.
> 
> Last night I was in the mood to do a little experimenting. I got an offer at $3.06 which normally would be an automatic decline but as an experiment I took it since it was real close. A quick delivery with no tip on the app but when I dropped it off the guy gave me a $5 cash tip. That turned a loser into a winner. A little later I got another $3.06 offer and it was close so I took it. Quick drop off and again the lady gave me a $5 cash trip. Those 2 quick trips gave me $16 I normally would have declined.
> 
> Going to really have to think of my strategy now. I don't want to get stuck with a lot of crap orders where people don't tip but sometimes the gamble pays off, there is just no way to know when it will and when it won't. I think for now on busy days I will stick with the sure thing and decline under $6 but when it's slower I'm going to have to figure out which ones might be worth the gamble based on location and restaurant customer type. (NO FAST FOOD)!


Your theory worked! I accepted my first $2 and she gave me a $5 cash tip. It was a non-fast food place and not a long distance. I think the key is it has to be a somewhat large order. I only did it because the restaurant was close by and she lives close to where I live. Also I would only consider $2 orders. I think if you get a $3 order that may have a tip already on there. I am pretty sure she felt like she was doing it the right way because she had heard DD steals tips.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> *Your theory worked!* I accepted my first $2 and she gave me a $5 cash tip. It was a non-fast food place and not a long distance. I think the key is it has to be a somewhat large order. I only did it because the restaurant was close by and she lives close to where I live. Also I would only consider $2 orders. I think if you get a $3 order that may have a tip already on there. I am pretty sure she felt like she was doing it the right way because she had heard DD steals tips.


Please........next time this "theory" leaves you with your palm out waiting for a tip..........post THAT experience?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Your theory worked! I accepted my first $2 and she gave me a $5 cash tip. It was a non-fast food place and not a long distance. I think the key is it has to be a somewhat large order. I only did it because the restaurant was close by and she lives close to where I live. Also I would only consider $2 orders. I think if you get a $3 order that may have a tip already on there. I am pretty sure she felt like she was doing it the right way because she had heard DD steals tips.


If I ever try another $2 order you will be the first to know. I don't make a habit of it.

After the experiment I was ready to come back on here and tell the OP he is an idiot, but it just didn't work out that way. It was probably a unicorn.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> So with the new pay scale we know we will now get some pretty low offers in the $2 to $3.50 range. Conventional wisdom is that all offers below a certain amount you decline. On weekends I have been declining ALL offers under $6 and during the week under $5.
> 
> Last night I was in the mood to do a little experimenting. I got an offer at $3.06 which normally would be an automatic decline but as an experiment I took it since it was real close. A quick delivery with no tip on the app but when I dropped it off the guy gave me a $5 cash tip. That turned a loser into a winner. A little later I got another $3.06 offer and it was close so I took it. Quick drop off and again the lady gave me a $5 cash trip. Those 2 quick trips gave me $16 I normally would have declined.
> 
> Going to really have to think of my strategy now. I don't want to get stuck with a lot of crap orders where people don't tip but sometimes the gamble pays off, there is just no way to know when it will and when it won't. I think for now on busy days I will stick with the sure thing and decline under $6 but when it's slower I'm going to have to figure out which ones might be worth the gamble based on location and restaurant customer type. (NO FAST FOOD)!


As soon as you Accept everything.

The Tipping will stop.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> My acceptance rate is 23% currently, show me proof where you get penalized?


After reviewing my acceptance rate I had to laugh a little. Currently at 3%.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> My acceptance rate is 23% currently, show me proof where you get penalized?


Penalties as acceptance rate drop I thought it would affect your opportunity to Dash, but I met someone with 20% acceptance rate and he still can dash.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> Penalties as acceptance rate drop I thought it would affect your opportunity to Dash, but I met someone with 20% acceptance rate and he still can dash.


I am at 6%


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If you want to be a “Premier Dasher” level the acceptance rate must be 70% starting Dec 1st. My DD acceptance is about 78%, GH 25%, UE 8%.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> Penalties as acceptance rate drop I thought it would affect your opportunity to Dash, but I met someone with 20% acceptance rate and he still can dash.


Far as I know you can be in the teens and still rock on.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

in my area dd has a top dasher promo. i can dash anytime even when its grey . they require a 70 % acc rating they never had a requirement it just started this week. i could not get on sat . i was very upset after 2 nasty phone calls and a few emails to dd i can now get online again regardless of acc rating. i told dd ill just drive uber eats grub hub shipt . what i do is i have dd and gb app going and i only acc requests that pay me a dollar a mile or more including picking the food up . average delivery is about 7 miles here average pay 10 to 15 per delivery


----------

